# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  مخرجات اجتماع مجلس المريخ الجديد الاول عصر اليوم الاثنين

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يعين الوالي رئيساً للقطاع الرياضي ومزمل للإعلام


عقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعه الأول عصر اليوم بدار الشرطة ببري بعد أن تم التمديد له لستة أشهر أخرى من قبل الأستاذ اليسع الصديق وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم، وتم من خلال الاجتماع تسمية رؤساء القطاعات المختلفة حيث تمت تسمية السيد جمال الوالي رئيس النادي رئيساً للقطاع الرياضي وقطاع الإعلام برئاسة الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم وتم تعيين الكابتن عباس في رئاسة قطاع المراحل السنية في مكان نادر مالك الذي تم تعيينه في قطاع التطوير والاحتراف وسمى المجلس كذلك رؤساء بقية القطاعات وأعلن المجلس السماح للصحف المريخية بالسفر مع بعثة فريق الكرة للدوحة لتغطية المعسكر الإعدادي الذي سيقيمه الأحمر في الفترة من 22 ديسمبر وحتى الأول من يناير المقبل.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم اللہ الرحمن الرحغŒم 

عبد الله عيسى مساعدا اول للرئيس
لجنة تسيير المريخ تكون اللجنة التنفيذية من الضباط الأربعة ومساعد أول الرئيس

 تكوين 11 قطاعا على رأس كل منها مساعد للرئيس والطلب منهم بتشكيل قطاعاتهم خلال 48 ساعة

افتتاح مجلس الشرف في يناير والزام كل اعضاء اللجنة بالمساهمة فيه بمائة ألف جنيه

جمعية طارئة لتعديلات النظام الاساسي خلال ثلاثة شهور وانتخابية خلال ستة شهور

عقدت لجنة التسيير الجديدة لنادي المريخ اول اجتماعاتها ظهر اليوم بالمكتب التنفيذي للنادي برئاسة الرئيس جمال الوالي وحضور عدد كبير من أعضائها.
وقرر الاجتماع تسمية الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى مساعدا اول للرئيس وتكوين اللجنة التنفيذية من الرئيس ومساعد الرئيس الاول والضباط الثلاثة الآخرين، كما قرر اعتماد 11قطاعا لادارة شؤون النادي المختلفة خلال الفترة المقبلة وعين على رأس كل قطاع مساعد رئيس وذلك على النحو الآتي:-
* القطاع الرياضي : جمال الوالي، حاتم عبد الغفار، د.علاء يس
* قطاع الفرق السنية : أحمد عباس أحمد
* قطاع المناشط : طارق زروق
* فطاع الموارد المالية : علي الفادني
* القطاع الاقتصادي : د.هاشم الهدية ويساعده في الاستثمار هاشم مطر وفي التسويق محمد الريح وأسامة عبد الجليل وفي المنشآت محمد محي الدين. 
* قطاع الاعلام : مزمل أبو القاسم
* القطاع الثقافي الجماهيري : هاشم الزبير
* القطاع الاجتماعي والدار : محمد علي الجاك ضقل.
* قطاع التطوير والاحتراف : نادر ابراهيم مالك.
* قطاع العلاقات الخارجية : عوض الكريم رمرم.
* قطاع العضوية: أحمد محمد مختار
كما قرر المجلس مواصلة عصام الحاج لرئاسة قطاع مجلس الشرف وتعيين نائب الأمين العام و كل من مزمل ابو القاسم ومحي الدين عبد التام وعثمان ادروب مساعدين له..
وقرر ان يتم الزام كل عضو من أعضاء لجنة التسيير بدفع مبلغ مائة ألف جنيه لكل منهم كرسوم عضوية لهم في مجلس الشرف وقرر مبدئيا افتتاح المجلس في قاعة الصداقة خلال شهر يناير المقبل..
وقرر المجلس عقد جمعية عمومية طارئة خلال ثلاثة أشهر لاجازة النظام الأساسي وعقد الجمعية العادية خلال نهاية مدة تكليف اللجنة بعد ستة أشهر..
وقرر أيضا الاهتمام بانتخابات الاتحاد العام والعمل بقوة على رفع صوت المريخ في الجمعية العمومية ودعم المرشحين الذين يرى فيهم المريخ الشخصيات الخبيرة والأمينة على مصلحة كرة القدم وتطويرها في الدولة..
وقرر المجلس ان ينعقد مرة كل شهر للاطلاع على تقارير القطاعات المختلفة والبحث في الامور الاستراتيجية المهمة .
*

----------

